# SoCal: Six Flags



## SpesVitae (Oct 20, 2005)

We hope to have a Six Flags Magic Mountain SAS gathering sometime during the first weekend of March (1 or 2). Throwing this out there early so we can get a good turnout hopefully. Details will follow as the date approaches. Admission might be pricy (so start saving up!), but maybe we can get a special discount if there are enough of us there as a group. If not, it might still be worth it to spend an entire day hanging out with friendly/cool people 8) and riding the thrilling coasters :banana. So come one, come all! Let's meet and have a good time :clap. What, you were planning on doing something more exciting?! Ask someone to record it. jk lol, but please do post here or send a PM if you're interested.


----------



## vicente (Nov 10, 2003)

Oh damn I will be coming down Sunday evening maybe I can meet you all when you're done afterwards somewhere closer, cuz I won't have a car to go up north.


----------



## SpesVitae (Oct 20, 2005)

Awespme! Will be great to see you again, Vince. How long will you be around?


----------



## vicente (Nov 10, 2003)

I'll be at USC's open house most of Monday and I'll be heading back Tuesday morning. I hope I'll be able to see some of you before I go.


----------



## SpesVitae (Oct 20, 2005)

Damn, so soon. We'll be sure to set something up though. Do you need a ride to and/or from the airport? Just keep me posted on your plans.


----------



## sean88 (Apr 29, 2006)

I'd be interested.


----------



## erik (Jun 8, 2004)

I'm in.


----------



## su0iruc (Aug 25, 2007)

I live right by there. I'm interested too.


----------



## SpesVitae (Oct 20, 2005)

Great! So far, there may be more than a dozen of us showing up! ( :hide ) It should make for a pretty fun gathering. 

As the weekend approaches, we'll decide which date works best for most people (March 1 or 2), and I'll PM my cell number to some of the folks I haven't met yet so we can be in touch at the park.


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

yes. i want to know the day so i can ask for the day off from work.


----------



## SpesVitae (Oct 20, 2005)

I guess, how 'bout people just start posting which day (Mar. 1 or 2) works best for them now? There are many other potential attendees who do not post on SAS, so I'll keep a running tally and keep everyone posted as the days follow.


----------



## sean88 (Apr 29, 2006)

I can't go on Mondays or Wednesday cause of school, but I could probably go any other day. I'll just ditch work. I'm irresponsible I know. Heh.

My birthday is March 19th... BUY ME THINGS!

lol KIDDING! Don't or I'll feel really stupid.


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

I'm interested in going. not sure yet. have to look at schedule.


----------



## ericj (Jun 20, 2007)

I'd almost do it. It's about 30 bucks in train fares to get there and back, or 320 miles of driving, which means it might actually be cheaper to take mass transit than drive. But then I'd need to find somewhere to stay, regardless of my mode of transport, so maybe it's too much trouble. I do like roller coasters, though.


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

either day is good for me. i'll just ask for both days off from work.


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

wouldn't be so nice just 2 meet pple who have SA like me? I think i b happy just 2 meet someone face 2 face b/c it would feel so like so binary b/w computers and over the internet. @ least i can put a face 2 members screen name.


----------



## ebolarama (Nov 13, 2006)

I'll go if torlin goes


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

ebolarama said:


> I'll go if torlin goes


i think he is going. so, you in?


----------



## SpesVitae (Oct 20, 2005)

Hey guys,

I realize I never specified the date on here. So it will be on 
SATURDAY, MARCH 1. We hope to meet at the entrance by 1:00-1:30PM. 

Six Flags Magic Mountain
26101 Magic Mountain Parkway
Valencia, CA 91355


----------



## SpesVitae (Oct 20, 2005)

For those of you with whom I don't have direct contact, *please please please* post here again or PM me to confirm that you will be showing up.

I need to purchase the tickets in advance this upcoming Wednesday or Thursday, and I need at least 10 people who will commit to going for sure so that we can capitalize on the group discount admission rate of $23.50/person (as opposed to $59.99/person). You can all just reimburse me later one way or another.


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

10 or more would be appreciated


----------



## SpesVitae (Oct 20, 2005)

Yes Lindee please go hehe.


----------



## nubly (Nov 2, 2006)

SpesVitae said:



> I need to purchase the tickets in advance this upcoming Wednesday or Thursday, and I need at least 10 people who will commit to going for sure so that we can capitalize on the group discount admission rate of $23.50/person (as opposed to $59.99/person). You can all just reimburse me later one way or another.


man thats a very good deal.


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

how many people are going right now?


----------



## SpesVitae (Oct 20, 2005)

ancient master said:


> how many people are going right now?


We have 10 for sure so far (unless people flake). But I think we'll get much more than that. Several SoCalers have PMed me out of nowhere lol. Keep 'em comin'!


----------



## wormywyrm (Jun 10, 2007)

If anyone needs a ride there, Earthgirl7 and I are coming from Torrance (south LA). :boogie


----------



## SpesVitae (Oct 20, 2005)

Thank you, Lysle. 

Anyone near Arrowhead or Big Bear or Ontario to pick someone else up?


----------



## Qolselanu (Feb 15, 2006)

SpesVitae said:


> Yes Lindee please go hehe.


They're not gonna see this coming.


----------



## sean88 (Apr 29, 2006)

What specific day are we gonna go?


----------



## SpesVitae (Oct 20, 2005)

SATURDAY, MARCH 1. We hope to meet at the entrance by 1:00-1:30PM. 

Six Flags Magic Mountain
26101 Magic Mountain Parkway
Valencia, CA 91355


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

ancient master said:


> ebolarama said:
> 
> 
> > I'll go if torlin goes
> ...


hey ebolarama

i got news for you.... :banana 
im going to six flags.... now you have to come! :boogie


----------



## SpesVitae (Oct 20, 2005)

Aye, Lindee. Must cometh thou to Six Flags.


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

cometh thou, lindee


----------



## Qolselanu (Feb 15, 2006)

Lindee, gehen wir.

'Cause German is cooler.


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

Qolselanu said:


> Lindee, gehen wir.
> 
> 'Cause German is cooler.


booooo ^^^^


----------



## sasucks (Feb 27, 2008)

Hey guys,

I'm new to the site and would like to introduce myself... My name is Jason and I live in the San Gabriel Valley; Rowland Heights to be exact...Anyway, I noticed that a few of you are also from this area and was wondering if any of you would be interested in forming a small support group/social group out here in the SGV so that we wouldn't have to drive all the way out to SHARE! in West LA to get help. Btw, I went to SHARE tonight and met some really nice people but I just think it's too far for those of us living in the SGV to make on a consistent basis... In any event, I figure that forming a local support group would enable us to hang out on a regular basis if we wanted to and facilitate group activities like going to the movies and having dinner together from time to time. Please add me as a friend if you are interested and I'll reach out to you too...See you guys soon.

Jason


----------



## simba (May 18, 2006)

wow there are so many ppl here 
i wish i don't hate roller coaster!


----------



## sasucks (Feb 27, 2008)

I am not a big fan of roller coasters either so maybe we can go on the kiddie rides together? :lol


----------



## ebolarama (Nov 13, 2006)

Qolselanu said:


> SpesVitae said:
> 
> 
> > Yes Lindee please go hehe.
> ...


what?

I can't go anyway, I have school on Saturdays.


----------



## Qolselanu (Feb 15, 2006)

ebolarama said:


> Qolselanu said:
> 
> 
> > SpesVitae said:
> ...


Oh just that one thing I've been wanting to tell you.


----------



## ebolarama (Nov 13, 2006)

Qolselanu said:


> Oh just that one thing I've been wanting to tell you.


Quit being a tease and just tell me. Does it have to do with nakedness and who does "they" refer to.


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

get back to the topic....

whos going?

are you ready for some Viper! ?

[youtube:1ewy02ln]e9WtK-bEXzk[/youtube:1ewy02ln]


----------



## Qolselanu (Feb 15, 2006)

ebolarama said:


> Quit being a tease and just tell me.


I dunno, I think it would be more meaningful in person.



ebolarama said:


> Does it have to do with nakedness


Uhh, well if you want.



ebolarama said:


> and who does "they" refer to.


Don't worry about it. It was actually part of a quote from a movie to overdramatize things a bit. It's actually just you I'm refering to.


----------



## Qolselanu (Feb 15, 2006)

torlin said:


> get back to the topic....
> 
> whos going?
> 
> ...


That doesn't look too bad.


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

Riddler's Revenage
[youtube:zcw5rgvx]uhPoaR7G2J0[/youtube:zcw5rgvx]


----------



## ebolarama (Nov 13, 2006)

Qolselanu said:


> ebolarama said:
> 
> 
> > Quit being a tease and just tell me.
> ...


well I don't mind if you just type it out.


----------



## nubly (Nov 2, 2006)

simba said:


> i wish i don't hate roller coaster!


hehe i used to be too. theres probably going to be some people who'll be on the sidelines


----------



## Qolselanu (Feb 15, 2006)

ebolarama said:


> well I don't mind if you just type it out.


Well, I mind!

I'll think about it.


----------



## ebolarama (Nov 13, 2006)

Qolselanu said:


> ebolarama said:
> 
> 
> > well I don't mind if you just type it out.
> ...


is it something embarassing


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

a ride named "Revolution"
[youtube:3ihtnmen]0an1LshG6Ag[/youtube:3ihtnmen]


----------



## Qolselanu (Feb 15, 2006)

ebolarama said:


> Qolselanu said:
> 
> 
> > ebolarama said:
> ...


Kinda. But its also an honest thing. I think you would appreciate it.


----------



## Qolselanu (Feb 15, 2006)

ebolarama said:


> Qolselanu said:
> 
> 
> > ebolarama said:
> ...


And I guess I can type it out later.


----------



## Qolselanu (Feb 15, 2006)

torlin said:


> a ride named "Revolution"


The tunnel looks nice.


----------



## Prism (Dec 17, 2004)

oh man there's another Sean coming..and spelled the same way too...this is going to get confusing.


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

Prism said:


> oh man there's another Sean coming..and spelled the same way too...this is going to get confusing.


yeah there is... but we call call each other by our user names... lol


----------



## WhatsThePoint (Feb 6, 2008)

I want to go to six flags!


----------



## ebolarama (Nov 13, 2006)

Qolselanu said:


> Kinda. But its also an honest thing. I think you would appreciate it.


oh no...


----------



## Qolselanu (Feb 15, 2006)

ebolarama said:


> Qolselanu said:
> 
> 
> > Kinda. But its also an honest thing. I think you would appreciate it.
> ...


oh no?


----------



## ebolarama (Nov 13, 2006)

Qolselanu said:


> ebolarama said:
> 
> 
> > Qolselanu said:
> ...


im scared now


----------



## Qolselanu (Feb 15, 2006)

ebolarama said:


> im scared now


Aww it will be ok. It might even be corny.


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

excuse me Qoslelanu and ebolarama
what dose your little chat have to do with six flags?
if you two are having a convo can you please take it to PM?
thank you


----------



## ebolarama (Nov 13, 2006)

Qolselanu said:


> ebolarama said:
> 
> 
> > im scared now
> ...


oh no


----------



## Qolselanu (Feb 15, 2006)

ebolarama said:


> Qolselanu said:
> 
> 
> > ebolarama said:
> ...


hmm


----------



## Prism (Dec 17, 2004)

lol I kinda agree with Torlin...the tension here is better suited for pm.


----------



## SpesVitae (Oct 20, 2005)

Yeah I agree with everyone else lol. Louis you might be scaring Lindee into not coming lol.

Lindee, it's not really anything to be suspicious of or anxious over. What Louis has to say would probably just make you go "aww...that's sweet." And then you'd giggle. I promise. 

In your mind you'd think "aww that's sweet" and then you'd giggle and smile.  Like that. And that'll be the end of it. I'm thinking that the exchange between you two is just hyping it up way too much.


----------



## Qolselanu (Feb 15, 2006)

Yeah yeah. We are Off-topic.

Lets talk roller coasters!





 that first drop looks ghastly!


----------



## SpesVitae (Oct 20, 2005)

Hi guys,

I really need a definitive headcount as soon as possible. I've PMed some of you to ask if you'll be gracing the rest of us with your presence.  Please let me know as soon as you can. Thanks!


----------



## Qolselanu (Feb 15, 2006)

Does anyone know how to best cope with the g forces on rides? I was thinking a certain way of breathing or squeezing certain muscle groups would help.


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

ohhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh
can't wait!


----------



## Qolselanu (Feb 15, 2006)

Qolselanu said:


> Does anyone know how to best cope with the g forces on rides? I was thinking a certain way of breathing or squeezing certain muscle groups would help.


I guess no one knows. I'm going to die tomorrow.


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

Qolselanu said:


> Qolselanu said:
> 
> 
> > Does anyone know how to best cope with the g forces on rides? I was thinking a certain way of breathing or squeezing certain muscle groups would help.
> ...


have u tried googling it?


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

all the people that are new to roller coasters should get on the biggest/tallest ride first.


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

ancient master said:


> all the people that are new to roller coasters should get on the biggest/tallest ride first.


i would think that would be; *Goliath*
[youtube:2knyqbgu]WPRROryFNoI[/youtube:2knyqbgu]


----------



## SpesVitae (Oct 20, 2005)

Update: Several of us plan to be at Six Flags at opening time, 10:00AM. I think I've contacted everyone who plans to attend about this already, but just in case, I'm reiterating it here. If you cannot make it by 10 and arrive later, please just give me a call and I'll meet you at the entrance so you can get your discount. 

I look forward to meet you all!


----------



## Qolselanu (Feb 15, 2006)

torlin said:


> Have you tried googling it?


Yes. I don't think there is really anything you can do. I made a goof in my other post however. It was just my insides flying around that I hate. I don't think there's anything I can do about it. Although...

If someone is prone to fainting from high postiive G-forces however, squeezing your legs and compressing your lower body helps. But I doubt it will be that bad. (Or will it?)

I remember the Xcellerator at Knotts. It goes from 0-80mph in about 2 seconds. I remember getting tunnel vision on that. I ran the numbers (although its been a while) and I got about 2.17 postive Gs for those 2 seconds. I wonder if anything at Six Flags launches harder. :lol


----------



## SpesVitae (Oct 20, 2005)

Any last-minute people? You're still more than welcome to join! We'd be really happy to have you. I'll be leaving in about 2 hours and will check up on this thread again around 8:45AM. Post or PM me.


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

w00tnesss ! today is the day. 

six flags fun ! w00tness.


----------



## Karla (Dec 26, 2005)

I wish i lived there so i could hang out with you guys


----------



## SpesVitae (Oct 20, 2005)

15 of us! Thanks everyone for an awesome day!


----------



## Qolselanu (Feb 15, 2006)

That was it? I'm still good to go. I'm going tomorrow!


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

wow! what a great day.


----------



## BluOrchid (Feb 2, 2008)

:sigh aww.. did you guys have fun? :sigh Wish I could have gone too..... :cry


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

BluOrchid said:


> :sigh aww.. did you guys have fun? :sigh Wish I could have gone too..... :cry


well can't speak for everyone else, but I surely had a FUN WONDERFUL time. it was a BLAST. was my first SAS meet up. it was a good decision that I decided to go.

gotta do it again
:banana :boogie :clap :banana :clap :boogie


----------



## Thunder (Nov 5, 2003)

SpesVitae said:


> 15 of us! Thanks everyone for an awesome day!


Very impressive, we need pics. :nw


----------



## Becky (Nov 5, 2003)

Thunder said:


> SpesVitae said:
> 
> 
> > 15 of us! Thanks everyone for an awesome day!
> ...


:agree Glad to hear you all had a good time :yes


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

Thunder said:


> SpesVitae said:
> 
> 
> > 15 of us! Thanks everyone for an awesome day!
> ...


have to ask people permission 
--------------------------------

so for people who went may we post the group picture?


----------



## sean88 (Apr 29, 2006)

wur da pix @? =OOOO


----------



## SpesVitae (Oct 20, 2005)

Yup, Torlin's taking care of the pics this time around .


----------



## nubly (Nov 2, 2006)

Qolselanu said:


> Does anyone know how to best cope with the g forces on rides? I was thinking a certain way of breathing or squeezing certain muscle groups would help.


what did you end up doing


----------



## Qolselanu (Feb 15, 2006)

nubly said:


> Qolselanu said:
> 
> 
> > Does anyone know how to best cope with the g forces on rides? I was thinking a certain way of breathing or squeezing certain muscle groups would help.
> ...


I ended up dying. The second time I got off Goliath (easily the most intense coaster there) SpesVitae mentioned that my face looked pale. On the tight turns on that ride I did feel some vision loss. But I don't know if it was because all the wind hitting my eyes or if I was actually browning out.


----------



## nubly (Nov 2, 2006)

haha ok. kudos for going through with the rides


----------



## Qolselanu (Feb 15, 2006)

http://www.ultimaterollercoaster.com/co ... ath4.shtml

Yep. I was probably browning out then.


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

Qolselanu said:


> Goliath (easily the most intense coaster there)


was it really? when i got on it (the first time) i saw white spots in my eye's on the way down the big drop. i wonder if that was bad.


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

where should i post the pictures?


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

Member Photo Albums


are you going to post video too?


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

alrightie than,

*for slide show*
click here


----------



## nubly (Nov 2, 2006)

sunavugun restrictions at work PCs. guess i'll have to wait till i get home to view the six flags pics


----------



## Qolselanu (Feb 15, 2006)

torlin said:


> alrightie than,
> 
> *for slide show*
> click here


I might hate you.


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

nubly said:


> sunavugun restrictions at work PCs. guess i'll have to wait till i get home to view the six flags pics


no rush, its gonna be up for awhile anyways.



Qolselanu said:


> torlin said:
> 
> 
> > alrightie than,
> ...


why you might hate me  ?


----------



## SpesVitae (Oct 20, 2005)

nah. we all wovvve youuuu!


----------



## usacceptance (Jul 31, 2007)

Sweet slideshow! It looks like you all had a lot of fun. Did you guys go on X? I was there a few months ago and that ride was the most frightening and exciting, especially because that was the first ride I got on!


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

usacceptance said:


> Sweet slideshow! It looks like you all had a lot of fun. Did you guys go on X? I was there a few months ago and that ride was the most frightening and exciting, especially because that was the first ride I got on!


no X was closed. its being transformed to X2 coming out this year, in spring.


----------

